# Tattoos?



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

So, I uh, got my first tattoo. 

I know there's a mixed opinion about them  in society so I'm curious about your thoughts on the matter of tattoos.  Mine is my first, a black and grey tattoo on my right shoulder blade.  Now I know it's trickier to get certain jobs when you have visible tats (which is why mine is hidden away),  and I've even heard the counterclaim that tattoos can help you get  hired in some fields. And I've heard people say that tatoos are nasty or  ugly, and some people say they wouldn't date someone with tattoos. But  then there are people who really love how tattoos look and fuck I don't  know. So, do any of you have tattoos?


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 27, 2012)

I've heard people say that tattoos should be permanent reminders of important things in your life. Which begs the question - if it's really so important, why can't you remember it without having it permanently put into your skin?

I've also seen a lot of vanity tattoos, things like cartoon characters and of course the obligatory Orientalesque dragons and tigers tattoos, which to my mind is just as bad, but if people are happy to be a human canvas, I can't deny them that.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 27, 2012)

Nothing wrong with tattoos, although I think it's unwise to get them in a highly visible location. Don't really fancy getting one myself, though. 

I think that over time the stigma surrounding them will subside, as our current older generations lose social influence.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 27, 2012)

It all depends on what type of tattoo, really; I don't understand why people would want sleeves, but I don't see anything wrong with a small, tasteful tattoo that's easily visible. I, myself, wouldn't get a tattoo, just because I wouldn't like to do something that permanent to myself.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

AlexInsane said:


> I've heard people say that tattoos should be  permanent reminders of important things in your life. Which begs the  question - if it's really so important, why can't you remember it  without having it permanently put into your skin?
> 
> I've also seen a lot of vanity tattoos, things like cartoon characters  and of course the obligatory Orientalesque dragons and tigers tattoos,  which to my mind is just as bad, but if people are happy to be a human  canvas, I can't deny them that.





Well I sort of find it funny that tattoos are used as "life markers", I mean I understand the sentiment, but as you said if it's important why not remember it rather than have it emblazoned on one's skin? I like the aesthetics of tattooing. I think they're works of art, and I personally enjoy seeing everything in the world including my own skin as a canvas for art.

And I sort of am opposed to the bad tattoos. The ones with wiggly lines, poor design/composition, dodgy shading, lettering, silhouettes, cliche Asian-esque and "tribal" tats, and cartoon characters bother me. But with all art there is good art and bad art. It's up to the buyers to make an informed appropriate decision about what to ink on their skin, right? 

As an  example:
Here are some bad koi tattoos:
http://www.rankmytattoos.com/f/wmimages/koi-tattoo-6335670933859907823.jpg
http://www.tattoosbydesign.com/rate_my_tattoo/tattoos/tattoo/act/koi_carp_5076885428223.jpg
And here's a good koi tattoo:
http://th09.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/f/2011/110/4/f/dirk__s_koi_by_tattootemple-d3efdhw.jpg

And as for asian-y tattoos I find myself really liking this style that mimics traditional water brush paintings:
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/252/1/d/traditional_waterbrush_by_tattootemple-d49e4vj.jpg


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 27, 2012)

I like them. I feel bad for people that get them done and they turn out bad.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 27, 2012)

I like tattoos, provided that they are tasteful and done by a good artist. I have a tattoo above my heart. You gonna post pics of your tattoo Deo?


----------



## Bernad (Feb 27, 2012)

I find tattoos to be awesome.  I have a couple on both my arms.  Eventually I will probably get more later on, but for now I'm not getting anymore.
Got nothing against other people's tattoos no matter how bad they are.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it's fine when the person isn't a complete idiot about it. 

I have a dear friend with a neat ooroborous tattoo on his arm (no not the full metal alchemist one) and has it in a place he can cover, he went to a professional and made sure it was the right thing for him. Made sure the person could draw what he wanted so on and so forth. 
It looks nice and gives him some visible personality. 

That said we had that idiot that wanted her artwork made into a tattoo. The fucking morons that want a 20$ tattoo, or the name of their three week girl friend, or so on and so forth. They go to skeevy places, make the artist draw their design exactly, do little research, and frankly put them in ugly places that look gross. 
Those people are morons and their tats are gross. 
I think if you want a job in certain fields you should be aware that you're not getting hired with certain tats, or tats at all. If you have "death to the world" on your neck then you won't get a job where that is not appropriate and that's on you. You can't expect to be a waiter at a fancy resturant or something then bitch because your tats and hair when you know full well that will keep you from getting the job. 

So all that pretty much sums up as. I quite like tats. I think they can be some great expression of the self, however it is a tool, and like any tool people fuck it up.


----------



## Piroshki (Feb 27, 2012)

The only thing about tattoos is that they often look cool when you get them, but when you get older, that's gonna change. It's a permanent thing, and nobody wants to look at your ink when you're 70. So you'll either end up hiding it away after a certain age (some people hide them away all the time - one of my brother's friends got a tattoo under his armpit, and I don't see the point of that,) or you throw a bunch of money in to get one and then end up throwing an even larger amount away to get it removed.

I don't really have a big problem with them, I just don't think it's very sensible. Unless you're one of those people who goes overboard with them and gets them _everywhere_ or does shit like this, guaranteeing they won't even have the possibility of getting a job anywhere but in the tattoo parlor where they got it, then I kinda have a problem with them.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I like tattoos, provided that they are tasteful and done by a good artist. I have a tattoo above my heart. You gonna post pics of your tattoo Deo?



Uh sure. 
Here's a pic taken about an hour and a half after it was finished. It's not healed yet, so the skin is all red and angry and the mandible is really dark even though it's lightly shaded. When it heals that will lighten up considerably.
http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzru5m38CH1r8qy2yo1_500.jpg

It's a Rorshach inkblot that looks like a buffalo skull (which is a joke for anyone who knows of my stupid ridiculous beloved buffalo hat) and the inkblot is made out of a real Rorschach inkblot and images of broken glass and the coatlines of countries I'd like to travel to/have been to. The mandible because I love bones and I do medical/biological/scientific illustration. Also I wanted something that looked cool and had an organic outline in case I wanted to add to it. And black and grey tattoos are really cool to me. I waited a long time and picked an artist that I knew did a lot of tattooing for the medical students and had a large portfolio of realistic black and grey skulls.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 27, 2012)

fuck that's pretty bad ass. How long did you work on the design with the tattoist?


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> The only thing about tattoos is that they often look cool when you get them, but when you get older, that's gonna change. It's a permanent thing, and nobody wants to look at your ink when you're 70.


I don't think that's necessarily true. I like tattoos on older people. Sure, they can fade given the location, ammount of sun, the skin regeneration of that body part, and the color/type of ink; but I think that they still look good and they can always be retouched. I honestly don't think it's so much the tattoo that bothers people, but the fact that looking at an elderly person's body they don't look like our glorified vision of beauty and youth that our society holds so dear. I don't think it's the tattoos that look bad in old age, but the fact that we just don't like looking at old age period.

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ls01ufthq41qcczxgo1_500.jpg


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Fay V said:


> fuck that's pretty bad ass. How long did you work on the design with the tattoist?



Well, I personally drew it all. I scoured tattoo shops across two states and finally found my guy. I walked in with it, made my appointment, we talked about placement and size and about how it would integrate with future tattoos, and he tattooed it in one seven hour session (with a smoke break ha ha).


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not realy a "clasical" tattoo fan. The whole ink thing is not for me, knowing that someone else did the work and I sit there doin nothing, not for me. I'm more for a "scarifacation" tattoo. I do them with branding. I have done my own branding on myself. I have FURRY on my left arm below the elbow. FOX on my left leg below my knee. DRAGON on my right leg under the knee. And SCALIE is in the works on my right arm below my elbow. Don't know if they could be in the tattoo class but hay, close enough.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I think it's fine when the person isn't a complete idiot about it.
> 
> I have a dear friend with a neat ooroborous tattoo on his arm (no not the full metal alchemist one) and has it in a place he can cover, he went to a professional and made sure it was the right thing for him. Made sure the person could draw what he wanted so on and so forth.


Awesome! I love the oroboros when it's not FMA related. The symbol is really cool with a great history.



Fay V said:


> That said we had that idiot that wanted her artwork made into a tattoo. The fucking morons that want a 20$ tattoo, or the name of their three week girl friend, or so on and so forth. They go to skeevy places, make the artist draw their design exactly, do little research, and frankly put them in ugly places that look gross.


Oh god. I really cannot dissuade people enough from "creating" their own tattoo if they are not an artist. Sure, they think it looks great on paper but my god getting those non artistic scribbles inked on skin forever? YEESH. Tattoo artists are artists for a reason. They draw and design tatoos for a living, I don't understand why people don't let them use their skills and experience. It's so silly to see someone get tiny lettering done on the bottom of their foot because in a year it's going to be blurry and in the end they should have listened to the tattooist. But there are some bad tattooists out there who will tattoo whatever people want for money. Take this attrocity for instance: 
http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/u...attoo-of-guys-face-after-1-week-of-dating.jpg
Whoever put that on should be ashamed.



Fay V said:


> Those people are morons and their tats are gross.
> I think if you want a job in certain fields you should be aware that you're not getting hired with certain tats, or tats at all. If you have "death to the world" on your neck then you won't get a job where that is not appropriate and that's on you. You can't expect to be a waiter at a fancy restaurant or something then bitch because your tats and hair when you know full well that will keep you from getting the job.
> 
> So all that pretty much sums up as. I quite like tats. I think they can be some great expression of the self, however it is a tool, and like any tool people fuck it up.


I totally understand that. It's the reason I didn't even get my tattoo on my upper arm for fear that even with a polo or short sleeve button up it might show and in my work field tattoos are taboo.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Bubba Jay said:


> I'm not realy a "clasical" tattoo fan. The whole ink thing is not for me, knowing that someone else did the work and I sit there doin nothing, not for me. I'm more for a "scarifacation" tattoo. I do them with branding. I have done my own branding on myself. I have FURRY on my left arm below the elbow. FOX on my left leg below my knee. DRAGON on my right leg under the knee. And SCALIE is in the works on my right arm below my elbow. Don't know if they could be in the tattoo class but hay, close enough.



I don't think I can take this post seriously.

Though scarification is neat. It scares me because I'd be terrified of infection what with the removal of large pieces of skin. Also it creeps the buhjesus out of me when they talk about rubbing ashes in the wound and oh hey, cremation ashes as well so that now grandma can be a part of your skin forever.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 27, 2012)

I was practically raised to dislike them based on the dangers associated to them (some borderline paranoid, actually) and I still do. The concept doesn't attract me, altering with your body (especifically, your skin) for reasons that aren't medical doesn't feel quite "natural" has always been one of my pet peeves due to my conservative education and upbringing, but I can tell whether I like a tatto's design or not, and yours calls my attention (it's  an infinitely more novel and interesting sight than the average one) as do those that resemble ancient waterbrush paintings. And you're right, those overdesigned and stylized "asian" tattos are awful.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Feb 27, 2012)

> Orignally posted by Deo
> 
> I don't think I can take this post seriously. Though scarification is neat. It scares me because I'd be terrified of infection what with the removal of large pieces of skin. Also it creeps the buhjesus out of me when they talk about rubbing ashes in the wound and oh hey, cremation ashes as well so that now grandma can be a part of your skin forever.



If you don't whant to you don't have to. Believe it or not, I haven't had an infection yet, atleast that I know of. I have to admit, the family member ashes, yea that's something that even I wouldn't do.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2012)

I have two, getting a third soon (Back and upper-right arm).

As long as they aren't visible, places that are considered "professional"...like a nurse's office or a Library, people won't care.

Scratch that, one of my co-workers has a sleeve and wears short sleeve t-shirts. :V

That tattoo is bitchin.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I was practically raised to dislike them based on the dangers associated to them (some borderline paranoid, actually) and I still do.


Well there is always the concern of infection or having an allergic reaction to the ink. However the allergic reactions are very very incredibly unlikely, and infection is easily avoidable so long as you go to a reputable tattoo parlor and engage in basic hygiene. I've seen picture of infected tattoos, and it's honestly not something that happens to look like that overnight. Something like that went ignored and untreated for a long time to fester like that. Hohnestly it bothers me to think that people just watch their skin rot and think "Nah, I don't need soap and screw a visit to the doctor!" It's poor personal care that's the problem here, not so much the tattoo itself. Though if you're getting a tattoo done in somebody's basement or with a kludged gun in prison then you should sort of expect hepatitis. 

But a good tattoo from a real licensed tatooist in a clean parlor? You will not have a danger or health issue.



> The concept doesn't attract me, altering with your body (especifically, your skin) for reasons that aren't medical doesn't feel quite "natural" has always been one of my pet peeves


Funnily enough I have never pierced my ears for this reason. And because I think pierced ears are sort of overdone and I don't like thinking that piercing my ears is some sort of female obligation unto beauty.



> I can tell whether I like a tatto's design or not, and yours calls my attention (it's  an infinitely more novel and interesting sight than the average one)


I'm glad you like it. I love it a lot myself ha ha.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have two, getting a third soon (Back and upper-right)



Pics? 

And I'm thinking about expanding on my tattooedness. I really like bio-mechanical tattoos like these:
http://www.ratemyink.com/images/ul/115/Bio-Mech-tattoo-115094.jpeg
http://cakeheadlovesevil.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/0e40f8b84cb7eabcab647316027af97468313023_m.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3192/2921525714_0cdb3cbcb4.jpg

Of course I would never copy someone's design. It's horrendous to copy someone's original tattoo.  But I've got a while to draw mine up as I have no idea where I want it  or how I want it to fit the natural curve of my body when I do place it.  I also want an anatomical heart really badly, but I'm torn as to where  to put it. Part of me can't help but love the cliche of putting it on  the skin over my actual heart and part of me rebels against the notion.


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2012)

Oooh, what'dcha get? :3


I want to get a tatt of my muse's eye on the inside of my left wrist.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Ley said:


> Oooh, what'dcha get? :3
> 
> 
> I want to get a tatt of my muse's eye on the inside of my left wrist.



See the 11th post in this thread. 

An eye could be really cool. Be careful about the size though. And I don't know how well the skin of the wrist does with tattooing. The more movement an area of skin has sometimes can stretch, distort, or fade a tattoo faster.


----------



## Teal (Feb 27, 2012)

http://ugliesttattoos.failblog.org/
Occasional NSFW.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> Awesome! I love the oroboros when it's not FMA related. The symbol is really cool with a great history.
> 
> 
> Oh god. I really cannot dissuade people enough from "creating" their own tattoo if they are not an artist. Sure, they think it looks great on paper but my god getting those non artistic scribbles inked on skin forever? YEESH. Tattoo artists are artists for a reason. They draw and design tatoos for a living, I don't understand why people don't let them use their skills and experience. It's so silly to see someone get tiny lettering done on the bottom of their foot because in a year it's going to be blurry and in the end they should have listened to the tattooist. But there are some bad tattooists out there who will tattoo whatever people want for money. Take this attrocity for instance:
> ...



Shoulderblade is a great spot for it really. I've been considering my own, thinking of getting one around the collarbone area where any normal work shirt will cover it, but it could be seen in summer, but for the life of me I could never think of a good design. 
ah well. 
When someone takes the time to come up with a nice design, find a good artist, and just do things right like you did, it comes out really well.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 27, 2012)

Bubba Jay said:


> "scarifacation"
> _..._
> FURRY
> _..._
> ...


Why would you... ?
Nvm. Furries.


Anyway, here's mine:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/W4W/0807143506_TVVcrop-1-1.png

I liked getting it, and I want to get another when I can afford it.

I've never understood the bias against the concept of tattoos, or even plastic surgery.
Its a cosmetic change, in order for us to make ourselves look the way we want. The same as dying our hair, shaving, dieting or working out, putting on makeup, wearing jewelry, or etc. It's just more permanent.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> there are some bad tattooists out there who will tattoo whatever people want for money. Take this attrocity for instance:
> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/u...attoo-of-guys-face-after-1-week-of-dating.jpg
> Whoever put that on should be ashamed.


AHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is the best. XD I so linked to it on Facebook.

Anyway, bitchin' tattoo Deo. This is mine... I think I've posted it before. That picture was taken 10 years ago on the day I had it done (Jan 25th).


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Feb 27, 2012)

Piroshki said:


> The only thing about tattoos is that they often look cool when you get them, but when you get older, that's gonna change. It's a permanent thing, and nobody wants to look at your ink when you're 70. So you'll either end up hiding it away after a certain age (some people hide them away all the time - one of my brother's friends got a tattoo under his armpit, and I don't see the point of that,) or you throw a bunch of money in to get one and then end up throwing an even larger amount away to get it removed.



If I'm worried about my tattoos at 70, I've done something wrong with my life. I'll be _70_ with other things to worry/give a fuck about.



Deo said:


> Uh sure.
> Here's a pic taken about an hour and a half after it was finished. It's not healed yet, so the skin is all red and angry and the mandible is really dark even though it's lightly shaded. When it heals that will lighten up considerably.
> http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzru5m38CH1r8qy2yo1_500.jpg



That's a wonderful tattoo, your artist's work looks amazing. Make sure you look after it correctly while it heals, that's the bit I hate about getting them. If you're a redditor it might be worth posting to r/tattoos, the community is pretty awesome and loves seeing people's work.

I have two. Both small, both very personal and both easy to hide away/not very noticeable (I had one in plain sight around my dad and it took him 6 months to figure it out). The next one I want will be pretty big, but also expensive so it won't be until I'm graduated and have a decent job so I can save up. I get the "What about when you're older?!" thing semi-regularly, and my response is the same as above. Loads of my friends have ink themselves anyway. I don't really get why people seem to have such a bad reaction to them anymore.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 27, 2012)

I saw a lot of movie and tv-show based tatts on failblog. They were detailed, but really, you're going to put what amounts to an advertisement on your body?

Personally, I'd rather a tatto be symbolic. Not TOO symbolic - no snarling black cats with pentagrams for eyes for me, thanks. I'd also prefer the subject matter to be as non-human as possible - I don't want to be carrying around someone else's face for the rest of my life, I've got my own, thanks. 

Natural art would be a good starting place - a mountain range, a forest of trees, a river. Or you could even go with older artworks - something Impressionistic, perhaps. It would probably be expensive for all the color and detail work, but I think the idea of having Monet's Impression: Sunrise on your back is pretty cool.


----------



## Pine (Feb 27, 2012)

I finally got one last year after wanting it for years before. It contains a paw, so go ahead and laugh it up, furries.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't have any tattoos, but I think they look pretty cool, given that you don't go too far and crazy with them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd get a tattoo, but I'd be clueless as to what I should get.

Maybe I could put a smiley face under my foreskin or something.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I'd get a tattoo, but I'd be clueless as to what I should get.
> 
> Maybe I could put a smiley face under my foreskin or something.



That sounds incredibly painful and awkward to get.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I'd get a tattoo, but I'd be clueless as to what I should get.
> 
> Maybe I could put a smiley face under my foreskin or something.



Ouch. That sounds uncomfortable for you and for the poor tattooist who has to stretch your foreskin.


As  for my next tattoo I'm tempted to go big and bold and awesome. (Since  it's at the moment just a fantasy). And as a daydream maybe I'll get on a  magic plane to Russia and get Pavel Angel to tattoo me? But David Hale does really nice work too. Maybe Anil Gupta? Seth Wood? There are so many good artists out there.


----------



## Cain (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't mind tattoos, I'd probably get one when I'm of age. 
As some people said, I don't think it's that practical to put them in a highly visible position, but if I'd get one, it'd be large-ish, most likely some form of tribal design, mostly obscured underclothing, with some of it being exposed.

And tattoos that have really stupid things on them like a <3 'insert name' is just stupid.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 27, 2012)

It always annoys me to see people who have "tattoo accumulation." 

It's not just that they have a lot of tattoos, people can be covered with tattoos and still look cool/decent/attractive (though facial ones are... hard to pull off.), but that their bodies have become catalogs for everything they have ever found even remotely interesting since the age of 18. The old ones were clearly placed with absolutely no regard for the possibility of new ones, and the new ones were placed without regard to the old (which is fairly innexcusable. I mean, they're kind of right-the-fuck there.) 

"This looks neat. Let's slap it on my body! Where'll it fit?!" 


I know I've said this in every thread that has ever been about tattoos, but I'm still thinking about getting one on the inside of my wrist. "Fail Better." 

It only seems slightly less cool now that I know that a google search of those words reveals that approximately 9001 hipsters have gotten terribly done tattoos that say the same thing.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 27, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> It's not just that they have a lot of tattoos, people can be covered with tattoos and still look cool/decent/attractive (*though facial ones are... hard to pull off.*), but that their bodies have become catalogs for everything they have ever found even remotely interesting since the age of 18. The old ones were clearly placed with absolutely no regard for the possibility of new ones, and the new ones were placed without regard to the old (which is fairly innexcusable. I mean, they're kind of right-the-fuck there.)
> 
> "This looks neat. Let's slap it on my body! Where'll it fit?!"


Nah.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> Ouch. That sounds uncomfortable [...] for the poor tattooist who has to stretch your foreskin.



Mwahaha, yeessss.

Such a stupid little face could prove to be a laugh at times. :V I will call him Helmet Harry.

Maybe I could get a tattoo of my face on my face.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Maybe I could get a tattoo of my face on my face.



Full scale. Basically just tattoo the natural shadows onto your face. Then you will always be in dramatic lighting.


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 27, 2012)

Tattoos, earrings, cock piercings, they're all the same to me. If you feel you're not interesting enough as a person that you have to stain your body permanently then more power to ya but I'm not interested in any of the above.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2012)

i have a hyena tattoo designed by coffinberry on my upper right arm and a question mark on my wrist.

for my birthday this year I'd like to get a lioness on my upper left arm or a rat on my ankle.

also to the people who dislike tattoos, who post in a tattoo thread: http://i.imgur.com/Souk1.gif
good job you found the post button now try to use it for something other than being stupid


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Cocobanana said:


> Tattoos, earrings, cock piercings, they're all the same to me. If you feel you're not interesting enough as a person that you have to stain your body permanently then more power to ya but I'm not interested in any of the above.



I'm unsure if I should be insulted for being called "not interesting enough" (as if I got mine in some bid for attention from others) or if I should be insulted because my tattoo is likened to a "stain". Dude, we met. I'm fairly certain I'm interesting, and I would have thought that three days would have been enough time for you to go "huh, this girl isn't completely boring as a human being."



Gavrill said:


> i have a hyena tattoo designed by coffinberry on my upper right arm


That sounds really cool. Do you have nay pics?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 27, 2012)

I myself am to scared to get a tattoo's because needles. ;A;

But if you like the tattoo good for you.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> I myself am to scared to get a tattoo's because needles. ;A;


Is it the fear of pain because of needles, or just needles? As for pain it doesn't hurt at all. Seriously. Mine took seven hours, and I actually fell asleep during two parts of it. My poor tattooist had to wake me because they're not allowed to tattoo sleeping people.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> Is it the fear of pain because of needles, or just needles? As for pain it doesn't hurt at all. Seriously. Mine took seven hours, and I actually fell asleep during two parts of it. My poor tattooist had to wake me because they're not allowed to tattoo sleeping people.



Well its because I am very sensitive to texture and stuff on my skin. Its kinda weird I can like certain stuff such as cotton and leather but hate polyester. Also the idea of something pricking my skin and getting inside my body scares me.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 27, 2012)

Werewolf design on my upper arm, and a Horde insignia on my back. I am afraid to get any tattoos with any other colors besides black due to my skintone.



Dragonfurry said:


> Well its because I am very sensitive to texture and stuff on my skin. Its kinda weird I can like certain stuff such as cotton and leather but hate polyester. Also the idea of something pricking my skin and getting inside my body scares me.




It feels more like a vibrating pen to me than a needle. There are needles that you won't even feel, and there are some that may hurt depending on the size and the area where you are getting it.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 27, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It feels more like a vibrating pen to me than a needle. There are needles that you won't even feel, and there are some that may hurt depending on the size and the area where you are getting it.



Well still I find the idea of marking my skin appalling and would probably never get a tattoo.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 27, 2012)

Just one. 
Designed my own version of Thor's hammer, MjÃ¶lner and got it placed on my right shoulder. I figured that it would be worth a try to use my skin/body as a canvas. I'm thinking about doing a second tattoo, which would be some kind of snarly bat face. 

Putting your tattoos on a discreet or clothed part of your body is also preferred if you're thinking about getting a desk job. But if you're going for a industrial job go right ahead, tattoo everything. It means status.


----------



## Aden (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the idea of tattoos and I think it's an artform unto itself...but I haven't been able to think of an image adequate enough to want on my skin until I die


----------



## Monster. (Feb 27, 2012)

Just one, but once I can afford it, I'm getting them _everywhere_. Because I'll be in the medical field working directly with people, they'll have to be in places easily hidden, but that's a small price to pay. The only reason I want more tattoos is because they all have significance and I'd like to keep the things that matter most to me with me at all times.

For example, my one tattoo is my grandmother's name. She was a huge part of my life, still is, and now she's with me all the time. (I know that's cheesy, shut up)


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> That sounds really cool. Do you have nay pics?


I was gonna be all like YEAH TOTALLY but then I forgot that this is my computer and I still haven't transferred files over
here's a crappy cell phone pic though:
http://i.imgur.com/cbNAy.jpg

I'm not sure who I'll have design my next tattoo, but I think it'd be amazing if I could get something drawn by anklebones or stigmata.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> I was gonna be all like YEAH TOTALLY but then I forgot that this is my computer and I still haven't transferred files over
> here's a crappy cell phone pic though:
> http://i.imgur.com/cbNAy.jpg
> 
> I'm not sure who I'll have design my next tattoo, but I think it'd be amazing if I could get something drawn by anklebones or stigmata.



Awesome tat. I like the reference and the simplified style. The lines are nice and smooth too with no blowouts so your tattooist was good. 
I thought about talking to Stigmata to design my tatt. I've gotten a couple pieces of art from him and he's super nice and professional, but that's a lot of stress to put on a non-tattoo artist. Plus there's the tricky parts of knowing the placement, skin reaction/aging, different ink opacities/lay, etc. I figure I'm just going to do a rough sketch/drawing myself and take it to a professional tattooist. I am seriously considering pilgrimage to New York City  to get ink done by Anil Gupta. It's about a year or so on his waiting list, but damn, it'd be worth it. However the whole price of driving to NYC, staying for however long it would take, commute, and the cost of the tattoo itself is daunting. But I mean just look at this stuff! [LINK] [LINK] [LINK] [LINK] But then I'm torn because David Hale has a really nice style too. [LINK] [LINK] [LINK] [LINK] [LINK]
Maybe I'll get a sleeve by Anil Gupta, and give my back to David Hale?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 27, 2012)

For the people knocking on the "tattoo signifying something in your life" I have a hard time judging said person when they do it.  A close family friend of mine got a tattoo on his arm after his brother died.  His brother was a landscaper, very respected guy in the community, very generous.  He was attempting to cut off branches of a tree that fell on powerlines and the side of a house when he fell and tragically died.  The guy got a tattoo on his arm in memory of a big tree on his arm with the words "always loved" on it.  He's literally wearing his love for his brother on his sleeve and I can't say I can really knock him with some douche comment of "LOL Y U NO JUST REMEMBER HIM IN UR HEAD!?"  At the end of the day, it seems like those types of tattoos are more for the person getting it and not for you to look at an appreciate.

I've been struggling with the idea to get a tattoo.  On the one hand I got an artist friend of mine who I know could make several kickass designs that I've had in my head.  On the other hand my family has generally looked down on tattoos and it doesn't seem worth having it brought up every time I show up for a gathering.  Hell, it's annoying enough when I show up with my facial hair and I get comments on that.  At least I can cut that off every once in a while to make em' leave me alone.  Tattoo would be a bit more difficult.  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2012)

@Deo: Yeah, I figured if I did get a tattoo referenced from a non-tattoo artist, I'd have the tattoo artist modify to go on skin better if need be. I don't want to get huge super-complicated pieces, but I do love looking at those. 
My tattoo artist was Jesse from Amber Island tattoos, here's his portfolio: http://www.amberislandtattoo.com/Portfolio/Pages/Jesse.html

I admit when I got that tattoo I wasn't taking artists into consideration, since I had my own art and all. But the shop was clean, professional, and more impressive than I thought could be found locally. I would love to visit an artist like Hale or Gupta though *swoon* maybe in the future if/when I get some sort of back piece. I would love to get a Sailor Jerry style tat sometime in the future too. So addictive ;_;

@Term: Have you considered getting a tattoo in a pretty concealed place, something small? My uncle got a huge chest tattoo because he thought my grandmother wouldn't find out, but then there was a pool party - she just said "Well, it's not a naked lady".


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 27, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> I would love to get a Sailor Jerry style tat sometime in the future too. So addictive ;_;



My buddy's got one of those on her arm.  Big ol' ship in a sunset with a ribbon below saying "Anchors Aweigh."

Similar to this, but a little different.


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> For the people knocking on the "tattoo signifying something in your life" I have a hard time judging said person when they do it.  A close family friend of mine got a tattoo on his arm after his brother died.  His brother was a landscaper, very respected guy in the community, very generous.  He was attempting to cut off branches of a tree that fell on powerlines and the side of a house when he fell and tragically died.  The guy got a tattoo on his arm in memory of a big tree on his arm with the words "always loved" on it.  He's literally wearing his love for his brother on his sleeve and I can't say I can really knock him with some douche comment of "LOL Y U NO JUST REMEMBER HIM IN UR HEAD!?"  At the end of the day, it seems like those types of tattoos are more for the person getting it and not for you to look at an appreciate.


Oh I'm not really opposed to it. I'm only opposed to bad tattoos, like if the tattoo of his brother was in a horrible font and misspelled the brother's name or something. But good memorial tattoos? I like them, they're just not my personal taste of something I'd want put on my body. I'm of no place to judge though what other people put on their bodies or their reasons for doing so (unless it's something like this or this, and then honestly? I'm judging like fuck.)



> I've been struggling with the idea to get a tattoo.  On the one hand I got an artist friend of mine who I know could make several kickass designs that I've had in my head.  On the other hand my family has generally looked down on tattoos and it doesn't seem worth having it brought up every time I show up for a gathering.  Hell, it's annoying enough when I show up with my facial hair and I get comments on that.  At least I can cut that off every once in a while to make em' leave me alone.  Tattoo would be a bit more difficult.  :V


That's one of the reasons my tattoo is in a location where my parents won't see it. God forbid my grandparents ever see it (however I don't really feel a great need to be topless during family gatherings, so it's unlikely they'll see it). But then again it's my body, and it's your body, and we should damn well be able to put whatever we want on it since we're both sensible people who aren't going to, say, get our faces tattooed.



Gavrill said:


> My tattoo artist was Jesse from Amber Island tattoos, here's his portfolio: http://www.amberislandtattoo.com/Portfolio/Pages/Jesse.html


My artist was Hot Rod http://www.theasylumtattooames.com/Slide_Shows/HotRodSlideShow/Hot_Rods_Tattoos.html
I  don't know why he doesn't have his newer stuff posted. Half of the  portfolio I looked through was kickass vanitas tattoos and none of them  are on his website.



Gavrill said:


> My uncle got a huge chest tattoo because he  thought my grandmother wouldn't find out, but then there was a pool  party - she just said "Well, it's not a naked lady".



Ya know, I don't think they'd actually be too surprised now that I  think on it. I bet it'd be more of a "oh she's an artist  who-dee-hoo-hooo-hum" sort of deal. My grandparents let me get away with  an awful lot for being "art minded".


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> I'm of no place to judge though what other people put on their bodies or their reasons for doing so (unless it's something like this or this, and then honestly? I'm judging like fuck.)



Well shit like that is clearly the exception.



> That's one of the reasons my tattoo is in a location where my parents won't see it. God forbid my grandparents ever see it (however I don't really feel a great need to be topless during family gatherings, so it's unlikely they'll see it). But then again it's my body, and it's your body, and we should damn well be able to put whatever we want on it since we're both sensible people who aren't going to, say, get our faces tattooed.



It's a bit more difficult for me to hide tattoos given that I live down the shore.  Early spring to late fall, it's "sun's out, guns out" babeh.  :V


----------



## triage (Feb 27, 2012)

I sort of want a tattoo, but it'd have to be on the shoulderblades/upper arm/pectorals. That and it'd be a while from now, because I have no interest in my parent(s) having a shitfit (my grandfather wouldn't mind, my father's from the ivory coast so he wouldn't give a shit, but i like my mother so i'll adhere to her wishes) and I want to get through high school first.

i would love something to call back to my heritage like an african tribalhttp://tattoodesign-s.onsugar.com/Facts-about-African-Tribal-tattoo-Design-14120992 tattoo, though clearly not to the extent of those (by the elbow and above, at least. I'd like to wear short sleeved shirts at a corporate workplace if I have to). On top of that, I'm not big on tribal tattoos and I don't want to look like a black nationalist dickhead, but that's not a quality exclusive to african tattoos so now that i think about it it was a pretty retarded reason to be against it.

even thouigh this isn't "triage complains about his lack of being tatted #firstworldproblems" it's something i'd like to do in the future, and since this thread has gone three fucking pages without asking, deo: did that shit hurt? :\/


----------



## Deo (Feb 27, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It's a bit more difficult for me to hide tattoos given that I live down the shore.  Early spring to late fall, it's "sun's out, guns out" babeh.  :V



I just laughed waaay too loudly in a library. Thanks Term.




triage said:


> since this thread has gone three fucking pages without asking, deo: did that shit hurt? :\/



Not really. Towards the end where he had to repeatedly go over areas  to get them very dark it stung a bit, but otherwise the vibration of  the tattoo gun tickled the hell out of me for the first forty minutes  and after that nothing. I think I said before in the thread that it was  so painless I had a hard time not napping during the tattooing ha ha.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> I just laughed waaay too loudly in a library. Thanks Term.



Mission Comprete.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2012)

I like tattoos. I'd never get one myself though as I can't think of anything I'd actually want to get. Both my parents have some pretty rad tattoos though. My dad has a detailed rainforest going up his leg. :V


----------



## KatmanDu (Feb 27, 2012)

Have three; both shoulderblades and left upper arm where it can be hidden by short sleeves. All have some meaning to me, and have been touched up once (but since they're 20 years old, that's to be expected). I am guilty of not planning ahead, and as a result the two shoulderblade ones don't really flow together. I do have plans, dependent on available funds, to get with a good artist and figure out a way to tie them together into a more unified piece. 

And I dunno 'bout ya'll, but mine hurt like a beeyatch! I may be a little pansy, though.


----------



## Namba (Feb 27, 2012)

I see no problem with tattoos and know that they have sentimental value to some people (and others are like "yeah, I'm so hXc because of my badass tattoo of a flaming skull, hurr." Never saw the point of one myself and probably wouldn't get one even though I've considered it a few times (with no particular design in mind, so there you go.) Also, what if the artist fucks up? ("Here, lemme cross that out real quick!" /"FAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!") Heh, I'm super paranoid and that's one of my biggest fears for some reason.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2012)

Artists usually draw the design with something erasable and triple-check if it's what you want before they put a needle to your skin.

And then if you jerk away while they're tattooing, well, that's your own fault


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> See the 11th post in this thread.
> 
> An eye could be really cool. Be careful about the size though. And I don't know how well the skin of the wrist does with tattooing. The more movement an area of skin has sometimes can stretch, distort, or fade a tattoo faster.



Its actually about the size of a dime, if not smaller. Its on a little fleshwound I had inflicted a while ago, and I dunno.. the eye kind of signifies a lot of personal stuff to me.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 27, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> I was gonna be all like YEAH TOTALLY but then I forgot that this is my computer and I still haven't transferred files over
> here's a crappy cell phone pic though:
> http://i.imgur.com/cbNAy.jpg
> 
> I'm not sure who I'll have design my next tattoo, but I think it'd be amazing if I could get something drawn by anklebones or stigmata.


stigmata or ZdzisÅ‚aw BeksiÅ„ski, maybe H.R. Giger.  those are the only artists worth having on your body permanently


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Feb 27, 2012)

Deo said:


> I don't think that's necessarily true. I like tattoos on older people. Sure, they can fade given the location, ammount of sun, the skin regeneration of that body part, and the color/type of ink; but I think that they still look good and they can always be retouched. I honestly don't think it's so much the tattoo that bothers people, but the fact that looking at an elderly person's body they don't look like our glorified vision of beauty and youth that our society holds so dear. I don't think it's the tattoos that look bad in old age, but the fact that we just don't like looking at old age period.
> 
> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ls01ufthq41qcczxgo1_500.jpg



mine, since I didnt get them for everyone to look at, I dont mind what they look at a 70, a summing  I get that far.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 27, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> @Term: Have you considered getting a tattoo in a pretty concealed place, something small? My uncle got a huge chest tattoo because he thought my grandmother wouldn't find out, but then there was a pool party - she just said "Well, it's not a naked lady".



Sorry Shenzi, I totally missed this edit.

Like I told Deo, living on the Jersey Shore means very little ends up remaining concealed for long unless I got something in my groin region.

And the things I'd like done would preferably be within my line of sight on my upper body or on my calf.  Don't see the point of getting a tattoo I can't appreciate without needing a second mirror.  :V


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd be most afraid to get a tattoo then get a big pimple in the middle of it; my complexion isn't the best. :c


----------



## Monster. (Feb 27, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> unless I got something in my groin region.


>:3 :V



> Don't see the point of getting a tattoo I can't appreciate without needing a second mirror. :V


I can't see my one tattoo but I still enjoy it. :I The placement is symbolic, too, so...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 27, 2012)

Monster. said:


> >:3



Oh bby.



> I can't see my one tattoo but I still enjoy it. :I The placement is symbolic, too, so...



I did not know this about you.

Pic since everyone else with one has shown there's?


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 28, 2012)

I got a tattoo on my right shoulder about two years ago. you can find it in my gallery. it cost seventy bucks (simply to pay for sterile ink, needles, gloves, rubbing alcohol, etc)  and i sat the in the back of a projects apartment for three and a half hours until it was done. i haven't regretted it since. it's a beautiful tattoo and it was worth it.


----------



## Pine (Feb 28, 2012)

I was thinking about getting a second one on my left arm. My first one cost me almost $500, so I hope that I'll be able to afford this one soon.
http://img.pistolshrimp.mobi/tattoos/originals/85045.jpg


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 28, 2012)

I wanna get a stickman mowing my pubes with a lawnmower -tattoo. Appropriate shaving included :V
tbh I wanna get a tribal animal tattoo on my shoulder. Can't go wrong with tribals
Something like http://www.customwallgraphics.com/product_images/p/093/Tribal_Eagle_Stickers_14__98863_zoom.jpg and http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-wiQmjn-9XiY/Thiy3NwsifI/AAAAAAAAEXQ/y32mIzdzVV0/s640/5.jpg


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2012)

Deo said:


> Uh sure.
> Here's a pic taken about an hour and a half after it was finished. It's not healed yet, so the skin is all red and angry and the mandible is really dark even though it's lightly shaded. When it heals that will lighten up considerably.
> http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lzru5m38CH1r8qy2yo1_500.jpg
> 
> It's a Rorshach inkblot that looks like a buffalo skull (which is a joke for anyone who knows of my stupid ridiculous beloved buffalo hat) and the inkblot is made out of a real Rorschach inkblot and images of broken glass and the coatlines of countries I'd like to travel to/have been to. The mandible because I love bones and I do medical/biological/scientific illustration. Also I wanted something that looked cool and had an organic outline in case I wanted to add to it. And black and grey tattoos are really cool to me. I waited a long time and picked an artist that I knew did a lot of tattooing for the medical students and had a large portfolio of realistic black and grey skulls.



For a first time tattoo that is rather impressive, Deo. My first was a crappy dog paw print which was going to be the base of a USMC devil dog tattoo I never got around to having finished.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2012)

I remember a biographical modern-war book I read, if you got shot, he put a tattoo saying "Entry" with a small arrow, and "Exit" on his entry and exit wounds. Sounds like a cool idea xD

Of course, you'd have to get shot first.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I remember a biographical modern-war book I read, if you got shot, he put a tattoo saying "Entry" with a small arrow, and "Exit" on his entry and exit wounds. Sounds like a cool idea xD
> 
> Of course, you'd have to get shot first.



GASP!

I should do something similar with my ass. :V


----------



## triage (Feb 28, 2012)

Gibby said:


> GASP!
> 
> I should do something similar with my ass. :V



you should tattoo angry eyes on them, bad boy style.


----------



## Tango (Feb 28, 2012)

triage said:


> you should tattoo angry eyes on them, bad boy style.




Do it, Gibby! Hell, give me the tattoo gun and I'll do it for you!


----------



## Deo (Feb 28, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Also, what if the artist fucks up? ("Here, lemme cross that out real quick!" /"FAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!") Heh, I'm super paranoid and that's one of my biggest fears for some reason.



Well your tattoo artist will draw it out first, and lay a trace on your skin for you to look at. If the trace isn't placed where you want it, or isn't as clean as you want it, then ask for it to be redone. And the trace leaves all the lines on your skin that the artist needs to work off of, so they color it in. As for them messing up that's why it's important to do your research and find a licensed tattoo artist with a good portfolio and a track record of great experience of doing awesome tattoos in the genre of the tattoo you want. For example, I wanted a black and grey realistic tattoo. So I went through about two dozen tattoo parlors looking through artists' portfolio books at pictures of their previous tattoos to see their abilities and experience in black and grey realism. A lot of artists' didn't have the skill or experience to do what I was looking for, and most tattoo shops have about three or so artists on staff, so in all I probably looked at fifty or so artists' portfolios before finding an artist with a good record of highly detailed black and grey realism. It's all about taking the time to research and find the right artist for the right style of tattoo. Artists specialize, and it's important that you find the artist to match the tattoo you have in mind rather than trying to force an artist to work outside of their comfort/experience zone.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wanna get a tribal animal tattoo on my shoulder. Can't go wrong with tribals



In my opinion the modern "tribal" tattoos are awful. Maybe I'm becoming a tattoo snob, but I harbor a huge amount of yuck for them. As I see it they're  basically clipart: common, generic, overused, and more often than not  taken from the first page of Google Image Search. They have no tribal  connection at all and are often not uniquely drawn and designed just for your skin alone. Haida tattoos, Maori tattoos, and Marsquean tatoos  have a rich tribal tradition and history, these are tribal tattoos. This whole modern "tribal"  thing is ridiculous. It's not tribal, it's sharp lines and swoops that  has no traditional or tribal ties, often it's also badly designed with terribly balanced muddy compositions. But then again I don't really approve of getting another culture's tattoo on your body when it's not your culture, for instance if you have long distance Welsh or Irish blood, why get a Maori tattoo on your pale ass instead of something Celtic?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 28, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I did not know this about you.
> 
> Pic since everyone else with one has shown there's?


There's a lot you've yet to find out about me. :V

Also, it appears I don't have a pic anymore...so I'm gonna have to get my mom to retake a picture for me later on.


----------



## Deo (Feb 29, 2012)

So I've been planning on writing to some of my favorite living artists, and I've decided to include tattooist Jeff Gogue on that list, however I'm a bit nervous. How does one politely write to a "celebrity" artist? I mainly just want to say that I really enjoy their art, but I haven't the foggiest on how to articulate that without sounding daft in the head or childish.  also know such letters should be concise as to not waste their time, but I'd also like to write something meaningful. FAF, care to help a befuddled wordsmith write a few letters?


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 29, 2012)

Perhaps:
"Appreciated X,

My most sincere compliments to your [artistic work], I admire it very much. If you could please lend a minute of your time to this letter from an [admirer/fan], I'd really appreciate it. The reason I enjoy your work so much is because [so-and-so], I especially like [such-and-such] and [these-and-these]. Your output truly is of high quality, and any complains I might have are probably nitpicking, with the possible exception of [this], which I think could be improved upon [in such and-such small ways]. Other than that, though, I wish you the best of lucks and for your talent to keep growing with the time and your work to keep being this good; you really set a standard for other artists.

Sincerely, Deo".

Or something along those lines, maybe a little bit less formal as well.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 29, 2012)

No because I might have to have this done to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWXJoPTrSpc


----------

